# wood trim color



## erm (Jul 12, 2012)

We are putting in dark hardwood floors throughout our 1954 house. Some of the floors are original and are being sanded and stained darker than they are now. In other rooms we are removing carpeting and replacing with hardwood to match. The baseboards and window trim are the color of the original hardwood floors. We can not afford to have all of it sanded and restained. My husband is very against painting it. Is it okay to have one color of flooring and another on all the trim and doors?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

As with paint, so long as the stains go well with each other they do not have to be the same. Getting different woods to look the same is near impossible anyhow. Glad you are not racing to paint stained trim, especially if it is oak or something. Have you bought the hardwood for floors already? Quality, not box store or LL bamboo, is great stuff and harder than domestic hardwood. You can get it in just about any color you can imagine. Check out Duro-Design for one company that has great flooring with nice warranties on the material and the finish. You might even get a green credit with bamboo.

http://www.duro-design.com/index.cfm/bamboo-flooring/

By the way, when it comes time to strip woodwork? Infrared stripping technology is a gift from God. It goes so fast, is safe, and so forth. An infrared stripper is expensive but you can rent them (there are long waiting lists though). I was in the business of restoring old homes and loved mine. I used it all the time, inside and out, and sold it for a nice price considering I depreciated it already.


----------

